# Water change article in January '10 TFH - Crazy???



## jimbofish (Jan 5, 2010)

Did anyone see the latest Tropical Fish Hobbyist magazine for January? There's an article in it (it's actually part 2) written by someone who's advocating MASSIVE weekly water changes - if I remember correctly, something like 80% in order to maintain excellent water quality. He didn't say anything specific about cichlid tanks.

I'm trying to do 20% each month and that's good for me (family with 3 kids) for my 55 gallon African tank.

Any thoughts? I thought 20% monthly is ok. Even with a Python, I don't have the time for weekly or biweekly massive water changes.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

I do weekly 20% changes,
every ten-14 days if I am busy.

I know some people who do 20-30% every 3 days.


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

It really depends on your bioload and nitrate levels. If 20% a week is keeping your nitrates down, then that is enough. I do 50% a week on all my tanks. Some need it, some don't. It is just easier to be consistent. Test your water before and after a waterchange to see what the nitrate difference is. If it drops significantly, then I would say you are okay.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I do 2/3rds weekly on most of my tanks, I wish I could get away with 20% monthly.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

100% water changes can be done on some tanks... nothing wrong with it if done correctly. 
But... just because something CAN be a good idea on some tanks, doesn't mean it is a good choice on other tanks (including your tank).

If 20% monthly is working for you, stay with it... and by working, nitrates are staying at or under your target ppm level for the species you keep. If levels are not staying below acceptable levels then stop makig excuses and get changing water. I've got three kids as well and yes, there's tons of time if the TV stays off one evening! :lol:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I do 75% weekly or maybe weekly plus a couple of days depending on my schedule. Once I drag all the stuff out it seems a waste to do less.

What are your nitrates with only 20% a month?


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

I usually do 40% to 60% bi-weekly water changes on my tanks, but I keep dwarf SA cichlids, some wild caught, and my tanks range in size from 15 gallons to 50 gallons.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Also note that 2 of my tanks are planted, have low nitrates no matter how long without a water change (under 10ppm). Due to the plants, I often have to ADD nitrates (fertilizer).


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

*jimbofish*, I think you can see from the responses that it depends on each tank and tank conditions. I didn't read the article because I dropped my subscription, but if the author was advocating 80% weekly on all tanks, then he's going to be misleading a lot of folks. But, that's one of the reaons I dropped my subscription. TFH is IMHO one of the worst aquarium mags out there, if not the worst.


----------



## jimbofish (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your responses. I'm going to start changing more water, more frequently and see what happens. I definitely DO notice that the fish seem to swim around more in a cleaner tank. I have a 55 gallon with only 3 mbuna left and so for the new year, I'm going to add a few more and take MUCH better care of everything. I've had this tank for about 4 years, with "beginner" fish from Bluegrass Aquatics. It would be a shame to let it all go.

I don't watch any TV, so you're right, I can FIND the time! 

Jim


----------



## bossfish (Jun 1, 2005)

I won the December issue of TFH in our clubs monthly raffle at our november meeting and was fascinated. I've always done 60 to 75% weekly and had good results. As a result of reading the article I tried 100% waterchanges twice a week and have been pleased with the results. My fish are happy, my tanks look amazing and everything is breeding like crazy. As an example I don't know where I heard it but I had always heard that julies don't like massive waterchanges. I've been doing it to their tank too and both they and my lelupi are guarding very large broods of fry right now. I'm also keeping Petro's, tropheus, catfish, Mbuna, haps and some victorians and all of them are loving the large frequent waterchanges.

I would recomend that everyone who reads this read the article, look at the information presented, and make their own choice. I've been keeping fish for 30 years and trying to get better at it. After doing this for a little under two months I believe it has made me a better fishkeeper.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

You can do it just put it in your schedule for sometime in the week. Or just get a routine that's what I did. I really didn't like doing water changes and I just pushed myself more and more each week and here I am now doing 50% water changes each week. Get some music going and make it fun and the time will go by and soon enough your refilling your tank and your done :thumb:


----------



## jimbofish (Jan 5, 2010)

What kind of suggestions do people have for making the process go faster, besides increasing the water flow on my Python?

When you do massive water changes, are you also vacuuming your substrate/sand each time or are only vacuuming every other time you change water?

If I could get it done in 20-30 minutes flat (20% change for a 55 gallon tank) that would be awesome, but it often takes me over an hour. Maybe it's because I'm also cleaning one of my two filters while the tank is off. If I start making weekly water changes, I don't expect that I'll need to clean my filters weekly also (monthly probably). I currently have an AC 70 and a Rena X4.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

Drain using the python on a good sized decline.
The faucet wastes too much water and takes too much time.
If you can run it outside the door or window it works much better.

You really don't have to clean your substrate that often as long as it doesn't get that dirty.
I use sand which is easy to lift waste off of if the pull from the siphon is strong.
If you have good water movement your filter intakes could be picking up most waste which would increase filter cleaning but decrease or eliminate the need for substrate cleaning.
I have found by doing frequent large water changes my filters need less service.

Something I do on my larger tanks is use two hoses to siphon water out.
I just turn my python into two different hoses by disconnecting it in the middle and let it drain from both hoses out through a window.
It drains twice as fast and I service my filters while I wait.
I can do a 50% w/c on any one of my 55 gallon tanks in 10 mins flat w/media cleaning or changing.


----------



## bossfish (Jun 1, 2005)

I use a 1 1/4 inch clear plastic hose that I got at home depot to remove the water. I run the hose right out the back door onto my patio where it waters my garden. I can drain a 125 gallon tank in under 10 minutes. I use the python to fill and hook it up to the faucet in the winter and the outside hose conection in the summer since it is much faster but is too cold in he winter. Since I'm removing almost all of the water I usually rinse out my aquaclear and spongefilters right into the tank just before my water change. I suck up everything that settles and at about 1/2 way I usually stir the stand with my hands and start filling at one side of the tank. By the time I get to about an inch of water I've gotten most of the detritus out of the tank. At this point I put in the dechlorinator, scrub the glass and start the next tank.


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

bossfish said:


> Since I'm removing almost all of the water..


I think my Altolamps would hide for 6 months if I tried that. They already sulk about my measly 25% water changes. :lol:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I had always heard that about them, but mine are fine with huge water changes. No impact whatsoever. The only fish I've ever had a problem with water changes are cyp fry.


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

These are six 1" juvie inkfins. And in fairness, only 3 out of the six do it. They hide for a couple of hours after every change. The other 3 just don't like my hand in the tank, but they're right back out once I'm done vacuuming the sand.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes, I got mine as juvies as well. I've always thought it was because I have well water that's perfect out of the tap. No additives so exact match to tank water. But who knows.


----------



## wheatbackdigger (May 11, 2008)

jimbofish said:


> What kind of suggestions do people have for making the process go faster, besides increasing the water flow on my Python?
> 
> When you do massive water changes, are you also vacuuming your substrate/sand each time or are only vacuuming every other time you change water?
> 
> If I could get it done in 20-30 minutes flat (20% change for a 55 gallon tank) that would be awesome, but it often takes me over an hour. Maybe it's because I'm also cleaning one of my two filters while the tank is off. If I start making weekly water changes, I don't expect that I'll need to clean my filters weekly also (monthly probably). I currently have an AC 70 and a Rena X4.


Just for the heck of it one day, I timed my water change on one of my 55's....18 minutes to do a 50 percent water change...this was vacuuming the gravel and refilling, but no filter maintenance. I do filter maintenane once a month. 20% (11 gallons) water change should take about 7 or 8 minutes.


----------

